# Micro-Air EasyStart



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Well, just found out today that the Micro-Air EasyStart 368 X48 (up to 4 ton) doesn't work with HVAC systems that use a TXV to regulate refrigerant pressure. With a 5-2-1 hard start kit, my inrush was around 77 amps. With the first start on the soft starter, the inrush was in the 30s, but each sequential start it raised up more and more until this morning it was pulling 76A. After speaking with a tech from Micro-Air, they told me the unit will fault out if there is a TXV in the system, which requires a large surge to overcome the pressure in the lines. It doesn't list this information anywhere in their literature or on the website, but they said they will need to update the information. I now have to pay a restocking fee and return shipping to get some of my money back.

Unfortunate. I had high hopes for this device. Anyone looking for one of these? I paid $325.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Interesting, considering that the micro air has a time delay built in to prevent short cycling. It keeps the electronics from over heating, but also allows time for pressure equalization.

Your thermostat should also have a time delay built in for pressure equalization. Some thermostats allow for an adjustable duration.

My aging system has piston style metering devices which equalizes quickly... The micro air dropped my inrush from 130 to around 60 something Amps.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

*click here for the valve in question*


Browse Deweb said:


> Well, just found out today that the Micro-Air EasyStart 368 X48 (up to 4 ton) doesn't work with HVAC systems that use a TXV to regulate refrigerant pressure. With a 5-2-1 hard start kit, my inrush was around 77 amps. With the first start on the soft starter, the inrush was in the 30s, but each sequential start it raised up more and more until this morning it was pulling 76A. After speaking with a tech from Micro-Air, they told me the unit will fault out if there is a TXV in the system, which requires a large surge to overcome the pressure in the lines. It doesn't list this information anywhere in their literature or on the website, but they said they will need to update the information. I now have to pay a restocking fee and return shipping to get some of my money back.
> 
> Unfortunate. I had high hopes for this device. Anyone looking for one of these? I paid $325.


did you buy direct or amazon?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i guess i have a few questions...
did you do the 6 startups?

sounds like the freon did not equalize in the system...
some thing is up for sure...

what brand and model on the hvac units?


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

I got the unit from a marine company in florida. I tried all the suggestions provided by the micro-air tech. The txv doesn't allow the pressure to dissipate so the compressor needs higher torque to overcome it...unlike a piston setup.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Browse Deweb said:


> I got the unit from a marine company in florida. I tried all the suggestions provided by the micro-air tech. The txv doesn't allow the pressure to dissipate so the compressor needs higher torque to overcome it...unlike a piston setup.


what brand and model on the hvac units?


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> what brand and model on the hvac units?


The condenser is a Lennox Elite HS26-048-6P. Not sure on the air handler.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

I sure would like to know how this works out.
I was considering buying a soft start for my 4 ton.
I just replaced both capacitors as the lights in the house blinked when it started.
I also checked all of the wiring terminals for loose connections.
By the way, one cap is a hard start cap with relay.
Even with new caps the lights are still blinking.
I took notice that there is a circuit board in the upper area of the AC electrics area.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The first startup with the soft start is always the lowest inrush. My initial startup after installing the micro air was around 40amps finally settling in the 60s. The unit optimizes the compressors startup for the first 6 or so start ups as mentioned by @iowagold.

With a 5-2-1 installed my inrush dropped from 130a to only 120a…


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

My last startup this morning pulled 56.8 amps using the EasyStart. What's weird is that the LRA on the sticker lists 137. Why would the soft start and the hard start draw about the same inrush, but the LRA be listed so high? Maybe I'm measuring something wrong? I put my clamp meter on one of the 240 hot legs coming into the unit, and this measurement pretty much matches what I measure on the run wire to the compressor, plus or minus an amp or two. I'm guessing the difference is the fan motor draw.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

It has Bluetooth and data now?!


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> It has Bluetooth and data now?!


Yep...there is an app available from this company:








‎EasyStart


‎Monitoring, troubleshooting, relearning, and upgrading your Micro-Air EasyStart can now be accomplished via a Bluetooth LE connection and this simple and free application. EasyStart is the very popular soft starter for air conditioning applications, manufactured in the USA by Micro-Air, Inc...



apps.apple.com


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

That’s very cool, a year after buying an eu7000 and microair they come out with cooler Bluetooth variants. Sigh.

So you have a startup amperage of ~60amps and its not causing faults?… what’s the problem again?


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

The soft start should have reduced the startup current to around 40A based on their stated 70% reduction in inrush. The company is blaming the underperformance on the existence of a TXV. I doubt I could start the unit with my EU7000is if the inrush is closer to 60A, which is not much lower than the hard start kit. I may keep it if it will prolong the life of the compressor.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Browse Deweb said:


> The soft start should have reduced the startup current to around 40A based on their stated 70% reduction in inrush. The company is blaming the underperformance on the existence of a TXV. I doubt I could start the unit with my EU7000is if the inrush is closer to 60A, which is not much lower than the hard start kit. I may keep it if it will prolong the life of the compressor.


Keep it, it will help with the life of the compressor. It still reduced inrush considerably so it’s not like its ineffective.

If you want to do some real digging, research changing your time delay between cycles To reduce head pressure. Im Not sure if it’s a recent thing, but TXVs on newer systems can be ordered with an Internal bleed port for improved equalization.

My eu7000 can start my AC with a little boost from my eu2000... Nice little ace up my sleeve.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

You should download the bluetooth app and see if it will work with your unit and phone. The bluetooth feature wasn't advertised by Micro-Air, it's meant for technicians. Once you have the app loaded, stand near the condensing unit, turn on the AC at the thermostat, launch the app and type in "EasyStart_" (include the caps and underscore) then hit the connect button and it should add your unit's suffix to the device ID.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i would check the current with a known good branded current meter as well.
the micro air unit could be off or measuring something else...

how long are you waiting to do your restarts?


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> i would check the current with a known good branded current meter as well.
> the micro air unit could be off or measuring something else...
> 
> how long are you waiting to do your restarts?


I have it set to 8 minutes. My last run has it in the lower 50's:


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

try the re learn and wait longer on the re starts


----------

